# Northeatser--- Gentleman, Starrrrt yurrrr ENGINES !



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

if your on the North east coast....Where's the storm, and snowfall ? Anybody snowblowing? Anybody have a good solution 
for moving "slush" --should that what we get?

Didn't notice...But the post on sat and Monday storm causes my post to be repetitive....Delete ?


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

suspicionofignorance2 said:


> if your on the North east coast....Where's the storm, and snowfall ? Anybody snowblowing? Anybody have a good solution
> for moving "slush" --should that what we get?
> 
> Didn't notice...But the post on sat and Monday storm causes my post to be repetitive....Delete ?


I'm in South Coastal Maine, the sweet spot for 4-8 inches. The range will depend on how much change-over we see to sleet, rain or freezing rain. ETA 9:00 AM Saturday through 8 PM. Just in time to mess with a Saturday night concert. At least it's o the weekend so I can enjoy cleaning it up at my leisure.

Solution for slush? A full sized machine with a good impeller should do it.

Pete


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm just below you in NH and smack-dab in that "predicted" sweet spot. I listen to four different channels WHDH, WMUR, NECN, and Accuweather and none of them are predicting that we will change over on the north side of Rt. 495, it is supposed to stay heavy wet snow and they are warning outages if we get 6"+. Well, I have a gen but still not wishing for that. Time will tell I guess.

I'll +1  you on the full size machine with good impeller. The impeller kit was the best move I made even before I swapped the engine. Cheers to you and the awesome old Gilson. Hope we finally get some snow !


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

4-7" wet snow in North East MA.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

not much near the coast in the NY area, will end up with maybe 2", then turn to slop. Wifey going to northern Westchester, they will get a little more maybe 5" or so.

Really hoped for a chance to try the 'new' 6.5 hp Toro 3650 (SS), but that is semi apart, with parts ordered. For the moment I will have to rely on the little Toro Powerlite (3hp) and shovel.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

just about to start here according to radar. im hopefull lol


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Our nor'easter is going to be all rain. Northern part of the province will be snow though. Lucky them.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like I will be in my truck for a good 20 hrs with the plow and my little side walk toro 2450. I will play with the 69 on sunday after a long nap.


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Got just over an inch then turned to rain. Just a big
mess now. Not worth firing up any snowblowers.



Lee


----------



## jims94vmx (Feb 13, 2014)

Just did 6" of heavy wet snow. THe 3x earned its keep! I am about 10 miles north of Allentown Pa.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

As of now I have about 7" of powder here in NW NJ. Breakfast then off to "play" .

Whimsey


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm looking at maybe 3-5" I will wait till its over before firing her up. Slush is all we have had this year. She handles it great.


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

> Just did 6" of heavy wet snow. THe 3x earned its keep!


I have the non-HD 26" 3x, it worked great. I was a little concerned because my gas was a couple months old (no snow). I checked the Seafoam website and they say... "Stabilize Fuels for up to 2 Years". Not sure I'd go more than a full season, but it's nice to know they feel confident for that long.

I've decided I'm going to take an old pair of boots and screw in some 3/8" hex sheet metal screws. I have a feeling that there's some ice coming. I've tried some of those rubber slip-on's with cleats but they fall off.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Ugh! just got done. It turned out to be around 9" of heavy wet snow. EOD was about 24" of wet slop . Between the gravel, steep drive and ruts I gave the 2410 it's second baptism by fire. It did ok for what it is. Though the thought of a Predator 301 instead of the 179 is tempting .

Whimsey


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

got to use my repowered toro 521 today to clean up. Did an excellent job on the white stuff. Decided to use my repowered tb 2410. either stretched or snapped the auger belt while running and had to put it away. Now they're tracking something for monday and tuesday


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

It was around 5" here till the warmer temperatures and rain got to it!
A heavy, wet, slush to try and blow.

I got a crummy video here, http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowbird-snowblowers/29233-vintage-1963-snowbird-4.html

At least I got to play with my new Bird.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

found out that the pulley for the auger came off the shaft. fixing it now to make sure I have both machines ready for next runs


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*Inaugural run:*









I have a small sense of relief that I could run this machine today. I was starting to get worried about the remainder of our snow-less winter


----------



## jims94vmx (Feb 13, 2014)

J_ph said:


> I have the non-HD 26" 3x, it worked great. I was a little concerned because my gas was a couple months old (no snow). I checked the Seafoam website and they say... "Stabilize Fuels for up to 2 Years". Not sure I'd go more than a full season, but it's nice to know they feel confident for that long..


 I bought a siphon to get the old gas out....and by old I mean a month or 2....I try to start it a couple times throughout the year. I have a place that sells non ethanol gas that I have been using....will not hurt the rubber hoses and will last longer then the regular gas with corn! LOL


----------



## J_ph (Dec 17, 2013)

jims94vmx said:


> I bought a siphon to get the old gas out....and by old I mean a month or 2....I try to start it a couple times throughout the year. LOL


my routine is similar... pump too. But since I had filled it up in mid November it was a week beyond the 2 month threshold. Fortunately it started right up and now I can drop in some fresh stuff. What kind of dealer stocks no ethanol gas... small engine shop or regular gas station.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

J_ph said:


> my routine is similar... pump too. But since I had filled it up in mid November it was a week beyond the 2 month threshold. Fortunately it started right up and now I can drop in some fresh stuff. What kind of dealer stocks no ethanol gas... small engine shop or regular gas station.


I get mine at the closest airfield to me. If you have an airfield nearby chances are they will have a no ethanol choice usually around 93 or 94 octane which is more than is needed but will not harm at all. Do not buy the other choice which is 100 low lead. The 93 or 94 will be no lead / no ethanol . Whatever's left in can at the end of the season I dump in my truck because it's no lead


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

uberT said:


> I have a small sense of relief that I could run this machine today. I was starting to get worried about the remainder of our snow-less winter


Looks good sitting inside all nice and pretty.

Start it up and get it wet.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*Done !!*



Big Ed said:


> Start it up and get it wet.


 






​


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

BETTER you guys, then me. I am not missing it one bit..


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

uberT said:


> ​


That is better.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> That is better.


 Yep


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> BETTER you guys, then me. I am not missing it one bit..


 No complaints here either


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I am with you on that one PowerShift, but I got 7" of the heavy stuff today. Ruined the whole darn day!  



POWERSHIFT93 said:


> BETTER you guys, then me. I am not missing it one bit..


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Mondays possible storm prediction so far is for 6 - 12. I'm going to have to work on little and big red tomorrow to make sure both are ready for the upcoming storms. On big red I have to put the drive belt and pulley back on. Little red just needs a quick fuel up belt check.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

It was a team effort ...on this wonderful, white day


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks like snow on Monday night and Tues.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

We'll 824 with the predator 301 engine ran well today !  and I was happy with the repower! it was 4 1/2 inches of heavy wet snow so I was glad to have the impeller kit in there as well. The machine had no trouble and didn't bog even when I hit it in 3rd gear (of 4). I did my driveway and one of my neighbors. Might have traction drive belt slipping a little bit, i'll doublecheck that tomorrow because we have another storm coming Tuesday Yaaaaay ! looks like the weather pattern has changed !


----------



## jims94vmx (Feb 13, 2014)

J_ph said:


> my routine is similar... pump too. But since I had filled it up in mid November it was a week beyond the 2 month threshold. Fortunately it started right up and now I can drop in some fresh stuff. What kind of dealer stocks no ethanol gas... small engine shop or regular gas station.


 
Used to be a Gulf station. Now all non ethanol in many octanes as well. They do auto repair still....so cross between both? Right across from the Allentown (ABE) airport just north of route 22.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Looks like snow on Monday night and Tues.


 
yea
suppost to get 1-2'. machine started right up. i'm ready but sure not looking forward to it. 2 feet of snow and there simply is no where to put it no mater what machine you have.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Fixed my TB Storm 2410 today & fueled up both the 2410 & toro 521 for some work. Making sure the fleet is ready. Both are repowered with the 212cc Predator. We'll see what they can do in the deeper stuff when I make the cleanup runs


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

To avoid repetition, lets close this thread and just use the other active thread..
yes I know, this thread came first!  but the other one has maps and seems to be the more active thread..so everyone head over there:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...38313-big-storm-east-coast-tues-jan-27th.html


----------

